# Stabilizer question



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Can someone please clarify something for me. 

What balance is most repeatable for shooting consistently. Do you want the bow to tip forward slightly or to remain neutral? Bernie Pellerite has stabilizers that will balance on a pin. However I also understand that the more weight you have at the end of the stabilizer the more it will take to cause unwanted movement. Example B-Stingers. When you see a lot of the top recurve shooters their bows always tip straight forward. Granted I shoot a compound but do you want the bow to rotate forward with the shot or sit still in your hand?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade:no one brave enough to answer this guy....well here goes.... you will find out, that where the stabilizer goes so goes the arrow,im like bernie i teach to balance the bow in a NEUTRAL ..POSITION..THE FORWARD MOVEMENT OF MOST ARCHERS IS A OVER EXAGGERATED FOLLOW THROUGH.. THAT ONLY SHOULD BE DONE AFTER THE ARROW HITS THE TARGET....


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess the new setup I'm attempting is a mix of both worlds. I'm weighting down the ends but doing it in a way to keep it balanced. If that makes any sense.
I just feel that the industry is contradicting itself.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

The philosophy that I have been taught towards is to place the center of mass inside the contact point of the grip at full draw. What this means is that for compounders, the position of the center mass should be pretty much where your hand contacts the grip, as when you are at full draw, you only shift string mass backwards, while for recurvers the center of mass position at brace height should be infront of the grip slightly so when at full draw, the weight shifts dynamically backwards to the contact point as the limbs move back and shift the mass in that direction.

The reason for this position of center of mass is that when it is where your hand contacts the bow, the bow will be the most responsive to your movements. It allows for steady aim as the bow is not resisting your hand movements, but this is a double edged sword in that if you can not hold the bow steady, your aim will never be steady either.

The speed that arrows leave your bow is incredibly fast, and with the center of mass and rotation at your hand, any rotation is roughly around the pivot point of the grip, which will pretty much be at a stand-still before any rotation occurs, thus reducing any movement impact upon your shot behaviour.


----------

